# red eye tree frogs?



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

hi i have a american green tree frog but the tank looks quite bare iv'e been to the pet store where i got my setup and frog and they said its ok to put a red eye tree frog in the same vivarium so i was wondering how hard they are to look after and whats different about caring for them so if u could reply with advice it would be great thnx!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya 

Really this one is best avoided. The american green treefrog, _Hyla cinerea _is happiest at lower temperatures and significantly lower humidity than the red eyed treefrog, _Agalychnis callidryas_.

Red eyes can be delicate and less forgiving than other froggies available, also your green treefrog was almost certainly wild caught. Therefore he's going to be harbouring a bunch of nasties that a red eye would not take too well!

hope this helps 
Lotte***


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*thanks*

hiya thanks for the info ill be sure to ask if it was caught wild and the guy was pretty well up on his knowledge on frogs and by no means am i saying that your not! but i will ask and he said that they can definatley be kept together:whistling2: whAT if the red ey was wild aswell??????


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

As Saedcantas has said it not best to put them together even if they are CB.

Firstly due to the significant range in temps. redeyes prefer high 20's & high humidity whereas the americans prefer a cooler temp

Secondly its not best to mix frog species and is a no-no in the hobby. Mainly because the territorial species will be more dominant and bully the other one. could result in death by stress. Also the redeyes are more fragile and prone to stress than the more hardy american so will no doubt come off worse.

If the tank looks that bare then you'll be better sticking with the americans and get a couple more to keep your one company. Plus you could get 4 american greens for the price of 1 redeye


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

why would my local pet store lie hes a great guy and i think he knows what he talking about not saying you dont but ......... well you no
: victory:


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

He may be a great guy but since he is a shop would also like to make profit. Alot of profit on a £50 frog apossed to a £10 one id say!

I do know my stuff as I have over 70 frogs, Redeyes and americans included. I have made the fatal mistake years ago by listening to someone about mixing frogs. In fact in one case it was with redeyes and an american grey. I tried it and unfortunatly the frogs and my pocket came of worse. 

Im only saying this to you cause I have the frogs' interests in mind


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

ever been dealer place and askd for a small black car?
they have plenty of cheap corsas in the corner but they take you to the brand new mg and say its much more worth it =] shop keepers just want to make money : victory:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*???*

were do you keep all your frogs and are the red eyes hard to look after whats the difference in caring for them???? WHAT HAPPEND 2 THE FROGS????


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

> were do you keep all your frogs


All my frogs are kept around the house and in a frogroom 



> are the red eyes hard to look after whats the difference in caring for them????


The difference in caring for redeyes are the fact of the temperatures that Ive already said about. They need to be high 20's (28ish) whereas the americans are usually around the 24/25 area. If the american is put in a higher temp then thatll stress him out and could result in death. must avoid drafty conditions where the temperature can fluctuate. If thefrogs get too cool then it causes problems with their digestive system.
The redeyes have to have high humidity 80% upwards for best health.
They can be stressed very easily, change in conditions (temp, humidity) amound of food in the viv, too big food etc. 
Americans are refered to more like whites, very hardy, can withstand drops in temp and can aclimatise more to changes. Redeyes are more timid, only the slightest change can cause a frog to become stressed.
Also the different species carry different bacterias/disease within them (even if CB) and this can be passed on between the species if kept together. Stress can also bring out the bacterias ect which is also another reason not to keep them together.

Like I say the conditions are completely different. The redeyes come from rainforests of central america whereas the american green treefrog's habitat is lakes, floodplains, & marshes, or usually a common backyard species.




> WHAT HAPPEND 2 THE FROGS????


lets just say they are sleeping with the worms!

Hope this helps


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

derekthefrog=] said:


> hiya thanks for the info ill be sure to ask if it was caught wild and the guy was pretty well up on his knowledge on frogs and by no means am i saying that your not! but i will ask and he said that they can definatley be kept together:whistling2: whAT if the red ey was wild aswell??????


USA greens come from, you guessed it! North America so they inhabit not only different habitats entirely but a different subcontinent to the Red eyes!

Even if both frogs were wild caught you would then be exposing them both to bacteria and parasites that they would have no natural immunity to.

The dont even want the same type of setups so why are you still hoping for this?

The man in the shop may not necessarily be deliberatly lying to you. Perhaps he just doesnt know any better and wants to make a little money. Not being rude but you are obviously inexperienced, so anything this guy says probably sounds like his knows his stuff 

I worked in trade for 8 years and never once had to resort to telling someone to mix completely unsuitable species, because I really did know about the animals I was selling 

The final word on this matey is really that unless you can provide an entirely seperate housing for a red eyed treefrog you shouldnt get one. : victory:

Lotte***


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

OK:2wallbang::blowup:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*????*

iv' cheked care sheets and stuff and they all say you can do it???? why????


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

derekthefrog=] said:


> were do you keep all your frogs and are the red eyes hard to look after whats the difference in caring for them???? WHAT HAPPEND 2 THE FROGS????


Why not read some care sheets liek i suggested in another thread?

People can't do your research for you. 

Asking their opinion is one thing but maybe you should look into both species care


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*new 1*

: victory:your right i think i might save up and get a whole new vivarium and get a RETF then coz i wont have to worry then will i???? ur :no1:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> The final word on this matey is really that unless you can provide an entirely seperate housing for a red eyed treefrog you shouldnt get one. : victory:
> Lotte***



Harsh but true. frogs should not be mixed!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

derekthefrog=] said:


> iv' cheked care sheets and stuff and they all say you can do it???? why????



what care sheets were theese? i could post you 5 now that say *DONT* mix:whistling2:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*aw!!*

i dont no i was just randomly looking : victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

knighty said:


> what care sheets were theese? i could post you 5 now that say *DONT* mix:whistling2:


This kid's just trying to avoid good advice. - why ask for it i nthe first place :bash:


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*arghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:bash:LOOK STEPHANIE OR WATEVER YOUR CALLED IM NOT IGNORING GOOD ADVICE IVE TAKEN GOOD ADVICE AND IM GONNA SAVE UP FOR A NEW VIV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU NO THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

im not gunna answer on every thread, youv been given the best advice so stop making new threads about it


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

do you no how much a simple viv and execorries would cost??????????????? danny?????????:whistling2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

redeyedanny said:


> im not gunna answer on every thread, youv been given the best advice so stop making new threads about it


I agree


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i have posted a thing on one of your other threads.... *red eye price?* i think


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

right heres all the answers from all your posts!

DO NOT MIX americans and reds

A viv will cost as much as youre going to spend on it. If you are looking to go the cheapest possible route then maybe you should consider WHY you actually want another frog???
The cheapest youre probably gonna have to spend for a setup with all equipment that will be frog friendly is gonna cost between £125-£200+ (around £125 being a small viv that they will soon grow of).

plus the frogs on top of that £40-60 each depending on where you buy them from.

Viv
starters & bulbs
timer for lights
poss night light
Heating
thermostat
substrate
decor
water bowl
thermometer 
hydrometer
Hand Mister
Food


I think this answers all your main questions


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

ok thanks for that ,im getting a new viv wich costs around £30 the light i can share with my current viv ive got spare substrate and accesories can you just sprey them every day instead of misting???? thanks alot for the answers and every 1 else for that matter!!!!!!!!!: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

spraying is the same as misting..... you cant really share the light, needs around 8 hours a day minimum, i give mine 12!

IMO i think you should do some good reading before you get a red eye to be honest they are very fragile and alot harder than a green tree frog!


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

where my viv is situated makes it possible for me to share the light ive got loads of exess substrate and decor so i just need the viv and the frog!


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

If its a normal clip on bulb it cannot be shared as there will not be enough light. If you want to share youll have to get a longer strip bulb. Do not share between them if the light does not cover the viv.

Spraying is misting.

It seems that youre gonna get a redeye no matter what anyone on here is telling you. Personally I think you are not clued up enough and have not done any reasearch on not only the care, but anything to do with redeyes apart from what we have told you on here. 

If you dont take our advice its gonna be the frog who suffers.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*thanks*

look it will take a few months to save up enough money so in those few months i can be revising and all that cant i btw thanks for the info: victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

U.V loses power the further from the bulb, the tube needs to be on top of the mesh idealy with a reflector on top of that. 1 Tube = 1 viv, unless you get one to cover both, but the tanks must be same height to do this










you are going to do as you wish dispite what any one says so i have posted a few links to caresheets to *TRY* and help you. i kept hardy frogs for over a year before i got red eyes and (thanks to this forum) im still learning new things. red eyes need lots of care and time, you cant just decide your going to shoot of with your mates before youve sprayed, fed and cleaned out any poops..

they also need to be sprayed in the morning, 2 times a day minimum IMHO.

hope it goes well for you, help is always here if you need it.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Amphibiancare.com >> Red-eyed Tree Frog (Agalychnis callidryas) Care

www.pollywog.co.uk: Red-eyed Tree Frog (Agalychnis callidryas) Care Sheet


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*Thanks Loads!!!!!!!!!!1*

thanks alot for the info and care sheets and have decided to listen 2 u and am going to wait a few months to make sure i can handle the frog iv' got atmi will take great care of them wen i do get them and once again thanks for the info you've been a great help and so has this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: victory: this forum is :no1:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

no probs always glad to do my best to help. Pm me if your ever real stuck.


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*thanks*

kk thanks again!!: victory::no1:


----------

